
Ask HN: How to cut accommodation costs in major city? - calhat
I guess the question applies to any major (expensive) city but I&#x27;m planning to move to London in a few weeks and work as few hours as possible for another company whilst pursuing my startup. Costs on food and entertainment are easy to keep low but rent&#x2F;accommodation is so damn high anywhere near the center and you start to incur high travel costs the further out you move.<p>Are there any alternative ways of living that would reduce costs to below the rental rate for a room? I&#x27;m happy to live as unconventionally as I need to so long as it&#x27;s safe.
======
Techn0logist
Well, besides just getting a cheap place?

1\. Live with other people. Hopefully you should already be doing this. Every
sane single person in their 20s in New Zealand does.

2\. Go further, and share your room with another person. It's not so bad. You
can put a curtain in the middle of the room. I've done it and it was fine.

3\. Pay someone a small weekly fee to freely use their kitchen and toilet, and
sleep in a van in the carpark. If you insulate your car and have a mattress,
as well as find someone game, you'll learn to enjoy it.

I don't consider any of this to be "hardship". You might. I think many of us
have a hard time accepting how possible it is to be comfortable with less.

If these really are unthinkable, then just find a cheap place.

